# The Evil Within (Project Zwei by Bethesda)



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2013)

Bethesda has announced *The Evil Within*, formerly known by its codename "Project Zwei" is a new game by Shinji Mikami's Tango Gameworks.

*gamingbolt.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/the-evil-dead.jpg

According to Mikami :



> “We’re incredibly proud to announce The Evil Within. My team and I are committed to creating an exciting new franchise, providing fans the perfect blend of horror and action.”



Description and trailer *here*

Trailer not out on Youtube yet.



Story seems pretty cliched though :



> “When Detective Sebastian and his partner rush to the scene of a gruesome mass murder, a mysterious, powerful force is lying in wait for them. Witnessing the killing of fellow police officers one after another, Sebastian is then attacked and loses consciousness. Waking up in a land where monsters are wandering about, Sebastian has to fight his way through a world of death and its close friend madness in order to understand what’s going on. Sebastian has to face his fears in order to survive on a journey to discover what lies in the shadows of that mysterious force.”



Some key features of the game :



> Key Features
> * A Return to Pure Survival Horror: From the father of the survival horror genre, Shinji Mikami. He appears once again as the director of this game, one which makes your blood run cold, but heats you right back up. Players must survive on limited resources, experiencing that supreme match of action and horror, that indescribable terror. To survive in an afflicted world, your anxiety and nerves will be pushed to the edge.
> 
> *Brutal Traps and Enemies with Puzzles: While struggling to survive, you’ll have to face indescribable terror, cruel traps, and sly mechanisms. Players can die in a trap all too easily, however, at times they can turn them against enemies.
> ...



And....it runs on *Id Tech 5*

Some concept art :

*i.imgur.com/91dPGDU.jpg

*www.cinemablend.com/images/sections/54809/The_Evil_Within_54809.jpg

*www.cinemablend.com/images/gallery/s54809/The_Evil_Within_13663870414748.jpg

OP will be updated as more details come up.

References :
*gamingbolt.com/bethesdas-the-evil-within-features-detailed-will-be-running-on-id-tech-5


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

Incase anyone is confused, I would like to point out that this is published by Bethesda Softworks and has nothing to do with Bethesda Game Studios, the makers of Fallout 3 and The Elder Scrolls other than being owned by the same parent corporation.

I want to see some actual gameplay before i become excited for this.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

The studio is tango gameworks.

The Evil Within announced by Resident Evil creator Shinji Mikami - GameSpot.com

Watch the trailer below:

*www.shacknews.com/article/78810/the-evil-within-creepy-trailer-reveals-shinji-mikamis-zwei

Its creepy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2013)

isn't this the same one 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156112-zwei-bethesda-softworks-survival-horror.html


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

Screens(lots of them):



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/p2qmGUz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wCEJ4hC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8BwBQOX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/n5kvps3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EpzuUHa.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4mrjRro.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MQ38Upr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rTj2dq8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wKfWP2P.jpg
*i.imgur.com/doNKHci.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zyEaAjk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WkeEM3n.jpg
*i.imgur.com/g2D4bWl.jpg



Either this is using a brand new engine or is using id Tech 5. Doesn't look like Gamebryo(the other Zenimax engine) to me.


----------



## snap (Apr 19, 2013)

this game sure is creepy


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

Info from the Japanese press release



> -Uses ID Tech 5, they say they are taking the engine a step further than it has ever been used and are utilizing a state-of-the-art lighting engine and a much more powered-up version of the engine than any game to date has used.
> 
> -Our main characters name is Sebastian, who is on the run from the cops. However, they end up in a place where he watches the cops get slaughtered one by one, and then gets knocked unconscious. When he awakens, he finds himself in a a sector of a facility, trapped in closed-corridors and defenseless against a giant (safe-headed?) monster that wanders these halls...
> 
> ...



NeoGAF - View Single Post - The Evil Within (PS3/360/PC/NextGen, idtech5, Tango/Bethesda, 2014): [Up: New Info]

Called it on id Tech 5


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 19, 2013)

Japanese horror is always messed  up


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks like a real creepy and horrific experience.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Who is the developer...?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172898-evil-within-project-zwei-bethesda.html#post1887612


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172898-evil-within-project-zwei-bethesda.html#post1887612



What ??


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

Great to know that this game is going to use id tech 5. This is the same engine that powered Rage and the upcoming doom 4 on next gen consoles and pc.
The specialty of id tech is that they don't use directx api's but open-gl. I was very impressed by the visuals that Rage brought and after looking at this game's screenies, 
it can be safely said that its going to look spectacular, especially on pc.  

The screenshots are disturbing and i have a feeling that the developers have nailed it, i.e developed a much needed true survival horror experience.
I love Japanese horror, especially fatal frame series. One can safely say that this game will break some new grounds in survival horror.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> What ??



You asked a question, this was my response. But then you edited and the question got lost.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Great to know that this game is going to use id tech 5. This is the same engine that powered Rage and the upcoming doom 4 on next gen consoles and pc.
> The specialty of id tech is that they don't use directx api's but open-gl. I was very impressed by the visuals that Rage brought and after looking at this game's screenies,
> it can be safely said that its going to look spectacular, especially on pc.
> 
> ...



I second that, though the textures of Rage dissapointed me a bit.



Extreme Gamer said:


> You asked a question, this was my response. But then you edited and the question got lost.



Yeah. I read the post again and saw that Developer name was mentioned so I edited that post.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> What ??



Tango Gameworks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Shinji Mikami is the original creator of Resident Evil. Tango Gameworks is his new studio and this is their first title.
Rest assured, its going to be awesome. Very few Japanese titles fail.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 19, 2013)

id tech 5?! I'm shocked there's even a studio that s got balls to touch such a complex engine.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Tango Gameworks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Shinji Mikami is the original creator of Resident Evil. Tango Gameworks is his new studio and this is their first title.
> Rest assured, its going to be awesome. Very few Japanese titles fail.



Yeah specially the Horror ones. RE gone and this game is the replacement.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

This game is confirmed to be releasing on next-gen consoles:

The Evil Within (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No wii-u though.  Next xbox isn't mentioned because it hasn't been officially revealed. It will be added in that list as soon as its unveiled.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 19, 2013)

*saw the trailer* OKAY I'M GONNA STAY THE F AWAY FROM THIS GAME


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *saw the trailer* OKAY I'M GONNA STAY THE F AWAY FROM THIS GAME



Why man?? 

You didn't like it?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *saw the trailer* OKAY I'M GONNA STAY THE F AWAY FROM THIS GAME



Don't be so hasty to judge. This is an early trailer and early images so it is probably full of bullshots and probably overstates the scariness of the game. 

Remember Dead Island's first trailer? The end game turned out pretty bleh compared to that. (9/10 trailer vs 6/10 game).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2013)

I want to see even gorier, cruder and baser horror games than what Project Zwei seems to be turning out to be


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Why man??
> 
> You didn't like it?





dead5 said:


> Don't be so hasty to judge. This is an early trailer and early images so it is probably full of bullshots and probably overstates the scariness of the game.
> 
> Remember Dead Island's first trailer? The end game turned out pretty bleh compared to that. (9/10 trailer vs 6/10 game).



Dude..I'ts scary as fck, that hand in the beginning!!!! I literally threw my head phones on the table and closed the page. I wasn't talking about the quality, I'm sure it will be great. But horror has never been my thing.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Dude..I'ts scary as fck, *that hand in the beginning!!!! I literally threw my head phones on the table and closed the page.* I wasn't talking about the quality, I'm sure it will be great. But horror has never been my thing.



LOL..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 20, 2013)

hahahaa 

Anyway, her's some more info:

*The Evil Within story, key features detailed*

The name of the protagonist is "Sebastian" and he's a detective.


----------



## snap (Apr 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Dude..I'ts scary as fck, that hand in the beginning!!!! I literally threw my head phones on the table and closed the page. I wasn't talking about the quality, I'm sure it will be great. But horror has never been my thing.



yep me to never liked horror games


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

The Official Wallpaper itself is more than creepy.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Dude..I'ts scary as fck, that hand in the beginning!!!! I literally threw my head phones on the table and closed the page. I wasn't talking about the quality, I'm sure it will be great. But horror has never been my thing.



These pull of horror much better IMO.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> The Official Wallpaper itself is more than creepy.



I had a very bad feeling right when I saw the little trailer on Vine. But the hand was really unexpected, I mean I was expecting something out of the hole, but it was timed very well with the perfect sound. I'm not gonna play this, but I believe this will definitely redefine horror in video games, it doesn't look anything like what has come before, you know, the traditional horror stuff. And the bloody four armed lady was suuuuuper creeepy!!!!

Also hoping people don't go psycho playing this stuff, keep calm fellows.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah **** happens.  Its strange though, I can't watch Horror movies, they give me nightmares but for games I am OK. I can even play a horror game in night with Headphones o without any problem, though sometimes it does gives some problems. F.E.A.R's Alma scared the $hot out of me when I first encountered her in the first game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

^What about Dead space ?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2013)

So long I thought that Amnesia was the scariest game that I ever saw (or played), looks like this will be more than that.

Considering that this is coming out in 2014, I don't think gameplay videos will be out anytime soon. I am eagerly anticipating it though.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^What about Dead space ?



Not that scary. It doesn't have those OMFG moments.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

Apparently they aren't screenshots but concept art. It uses a screenshot from The WarZ in it too. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/L4IpySx.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2013)

^ Nice find.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Nice find.



I didn't find it. I came across it on the internet stripped of all attribution. Reverse image search leads to this post:

About a screenshot from Bethesda's new game... : gaming
 as the earliest source I could find.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 20, 2013)

dead5 said:


> These pull of horror much better IMO.



Amnesia is in a different league as it presents horror in a whole different fashion. They have literally redefined the meaning of survival in their games.
They basically take the ability to fight , out of the equation leading into evasive strategy only. This aspect amplifies the horror quotient in their games ten fold.

Amnesia: Dark Decent is the most terrifying game that I've ever played. The creepy environment design and the inability to fight back against those hideous monsters,
is what makes the game one hell of a horror title. This is the only game i couldn't play in the night alone with headphones on. Besides, the game also brings complexity into the picture
in the form of puzzles, traps and non-linear progressive game play. I also got lost in the game world a lot of times and had to take help of a strategy guide.

Amnesia : A Machine For Pigs should be a must play for all horror fans, of course including "The Evil Within".


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah true that Amnesia is one hell of a series. If you think Dead Space and F.E.A.R are monkey business to you then you should definitely play it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2013)

Pyramid head replaced by safe head 

Good live trailer for a game.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> *Pyramid head replaced by safe head*
> 
> Good live trailer for a game.



Even I was wondering that it looked a lot like a Silent Hill rip-off. But the monsters are somewhat more grotesque like that lady with multiple arms.

OP updated with trailer for those who have not seen it and other new content.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sure I can play this game.


Spoiler



In daylight only with some  background music





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So long I thought that *Amnesia was the scariest game* that I ever saw (or played), looks like this will be more than that.



That in bold^^


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2013)

Dayum, shyt's messed up crazy. The brain wrapped in wires... ughh... I'm okay with monsters and NOT okay with female ghosts. Like these: 

*www.relyonhorror.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/DreadoutAI.jpg

*cdn.bloody-disgusting.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/DreadOut.jpg

Scares everything outta me. 


So I'm gonna try this. Maybe for a few minutes. :3


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Dayum, shyt's messed up crazy. The brain wrapped in wires... ughh... I'm okay with monsters and NOT okay with female ghosts. Like these:
> 
> *www.relyonhorror.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/DreadoutAI.jpg
> 
> ...



Wait till you see this in the game.

*i.imgur.com/91dPGDU.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2013)

In the Screenshots Film Grain amount is more than usual.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2013)

These are concept art, not actual screenshots.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Wait till you see this in the game.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/91dPGDU.jpg



If that thing moves as fast as a roach with lady screams - *chills down me spines as I write* - then thank you Bethesda, I'll wait for Fallout 4.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> If that thing moves as fast as a roach with lady screams - *chills down me spines as I write* - then thank you Bethesda, I'll wait for Fallout 4.



Come on. You have the guts, you can play it when its out.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2013)

Ign will be doing a preview on an exclusive demo of "The Evil Within" today.



> *IGN will have exclusive first impressions of The Evil Within on Monday, April 22nd at 7:00 a.m. Pacific,* so be sure to check back then for our thoughts on an early demo along with a behind-the-scenes look at Tango Gameworks.



*www.ign.com/articles/2013/04/19/shinji-mikamis-new-game-is-the-evil-within

I guess its around 7.00 p.m. IST.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Ign will be doing a preview on an exclusive demo of "The Evil Within" today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6 PM. They have Daylight Savings Time now.

But I doubt that they will be showing us any actual gameplay. They will only show concept art and comment on the demo that they were exclusively shown.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2013)

I m excited about this game now, that particular screenshot looks really good 

I laugh at the face of horror 


Spoiler



but hide until it passes away


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2013)

Here it is:

[YOUTUBE]d-P5Qm0zkV4[/YOUTUBE]


*The Evil Within- IGN Talks*


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 23, 2013)

Possibly codenamed "Endless Summer"? This has surfaced on the Australian classification board website

View Title | Australian Classification



> Consumer Advice	 Strong horror themes and violence
> Category	 Computer Games
> Version	 MODIFIED
> Author	 BETHESDA SOFTWORKS LLC
> ...



Seems to match with TEW quite close.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2013)

No doubt.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2013)

New The Evil Within Screenshots



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/iD4BfEu.jpg

This corridor looks outright spooky. The color scheme is striking for a horror title. 

*i.imgur.com/Ez7tq07.jpg

This is the supporting character *"Joseph"*. This is an in game screenshot and not concept art. Id tech 5 is starting to show its power. Character modeling seems damn good.

*i.imgur.com/aZHvc1Y.jpg

Another screenshot.

*i.imgur.com/i9VysmE.jpg

This is taken from famitsu magazine. It shows the protagonist "Sebastian" hiding from that safe head monster. Shades of Amnesia, and its really a good thing.

*i.imgur.com/mXiUVmD.jpg

Finally, the man behind all this and the creator of survival horror genre in videogame industry....Shinji Mikami San.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2013)

^I want to see the I-think-the-face-will-be-messed-up face of that Safe Head psycho in all it's glorious gory-ness. IDK, my EQ's been terribly low these days....


----------



## vickybat (May 8, 2013)

*The Evil Within Preview*



Spoiler






> That said, while the game is coming to almost every non-handheld gaming device in either this or the next console generation, *the Wii U is conspicuously absent from its list. Could Nintendo be getting overlooked by yet another mature and violent videogame? *We’ll likely find out more details related to both platform and content specifics closer to the game’s 2014 release.






 

Ok coming to the game, its shaping up nicely. I can't wait to play a title of this caliber. I hope this satisfies my quench for an engrossing horror game since RE3.





Spoiler



Trying out the demo of, *Dreadout* shared by NvidiaGeek. The game is spinechilling. Download the demo here:

 *www.indiedb.com/games/dreadout/downloads/dreadout-demo


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2013)

Gameplanet has posted a 25 minute gameplay preview of the game today. No videos yet, but the description sounds pretty good. Also, more screenshots.

The Evil Within preview - Gameplanet New Zealand


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2013)

E3 tech demo and gameplay video of The Evil Within


----------



## vickybat (Aug 3, 2013)

*Leaked Footage From The Evil Within's QuakeCon Presentation*

The Evil Within &bull; View topic - Leaked Footage From The Evil Within's QuakeCon Presentation

Gameplay looks extremely promising and graphics are sharp.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

Another Survival Horror Franchise begins with The Evil Within. Let me hope it runs long Enough.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't care about tjhe series I just hope that game would be good enough to actually scare me.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2013)

New gameplay trailer out now


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks creepy.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome trailer. Looks promising enough, especially that four armed lady !!!!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2013)

New 12 min gameplay video


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2013)

The end, how to defeat the witch ?

Didn't like the ineffective shooting in between.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2013)

Faun said:


> The end, how to defeat the witch ?
> 
> Didn't like the ineffective shooting in between.



Well, its survival horror. Shooting is not an aspect of survival here.

Also, they haven't even named that monster and you have already assumed that it will be called witch? 

PS: It's probably still work in progress.

PPS: You will have to buy the game to know how to kill the "witch".


----------



## vickybat (Sep 27, 2013)

^^ I have no doubts about this game. Its gonna be epic!!!!



Faun said:


> The end, how to defeat the witch ?
> 
> Didn't like the ineffective shooting in between.



The ineffective shooting is what makes this game of true survival horror genre, separating it from conventional shooters.
Idtech5 is showing its power in this one.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 28, 2013)

Liked how his leg gets injured and you have to limp. Therefore, harder to escape enemies and you are forced to hide.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2013)

vickybat said:


> The ineffective shooting is what makes this game of true survival horror genre, separating it from conventional shooters.
> Idtech5 is showing its power in this one.



But that part is like facing hordes of enemies. Where is the hiding game there ?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 28, 2013)

Faun said:


> But that part is like facing hordes of enemies. Where is the hiding game there ?



Sebastian's cover was blown in that sequence and thus he had to fight back with whatever he had.
He didn't had to stay at one place but also tried to run downstairs at the end of that part, when overwhelmed by enemies.

Did you notice that the zombies could only be killed with headshots and more number of bullets to subdue? I found that challenging.
Lets wait and see how the final game turns out to be.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 28, 2013)

Not to mention that they rise up again after being put down, that's why you have to burn the bodies.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Not to mention that they rise up again after being put down, that's why you have to burn the bodies.



Well thats one more complication to the game.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2014)

Finally a release date : August 26th

Source : The Evil Within release date set for late August | PC Gamer


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2014)

Ah good thing. The game sure as hell looks scary.


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2014)

PC Gamer posts a hands on preview of The Evil Within.

*www.pcgamer.com/previews/the-evil-within-hands-on-a-bloody-spiritual-successor-to-resident-evil-4/


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 26, 2014)

The Evil Within system requirements calls for some serious hardware


The Evil Within – No Plans For Minimum Specs, Multi-GPU Support May Happen, PC Equals To Next-Gen


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks like I will have to wait for the game to release before upgrading.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> The Evil Within system requirements calls for some serious hardware
> 
> 
> The Evil Within – No Plans For Minimum Specs, Multi-GPU Support May Happen, PC Equals To Next-Gen



Well this was expected, after all its a Bethesda game.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

oooooh...spooky...looking somewhat similar to silent hill


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2014)

The Evil Within set to launch in October.

The Evil Within Goes Gold Ahead of October Launch - GameSpot


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 4, 2014)

The Evil Within minimum system specs are much more PC friendly Phew!


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 9, 2014)

The Evil Within locked at 30fps, but you can change it manually - PC Gamer


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2014)

I think it can be forgiven for a game like this. The experience would be better.

Also, since it can be changed manually, I think its no harm no foul.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 14, 2014)

The Evil Within is getting mixed reviews.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2014)

Survival horror games don't often get good reviews.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2014)

If I am not mistaken, this is going to be released on PC as well right?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2014)

Gollum said:


> If I am not mistaken, this is going to be released on PC as well right?



Yes, it is.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes, it is.



Then I may get to try it.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 14, 2014)

Well, mixed reviews ain't gonna stop me either, from trying it out.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

The Evil Within demo is out: The Evil Within gets a demo; owners get free copy of Call of Cthulhu - PC Gamer


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2014)

Just started playing the demo. Some points I observed:

- Almost completely stealth based gameplay, enemies kill you in like two hits. Bigger enemies will kill you in one.
- The screen is in a permanently cinemascope-ish view all the time. That means, some of the top and bottom portion of the screen are black strips, not unlike older movies. Not sure if this is because its the demo version or not.
- The sanity effects remind me of Call Of Cthulhu, another Bethesda game. Also, copious amounts of film grain adds to the atmosphere.
- The color palette is somewhat dull and smudged but not in a bad kind of way.
- You can sneak up on enemies to kill them quickly from behind.
- Remember to burn any body you see, chances are they might rise when you least expect it.
- Ammo is in short supply, so you have to be creative in taking down enemies or try to avoid them.
- You can collect some sort of green liquid that you can spend in an alternate dimension (I think that's what it is) to upgrade your health, stamina, ammo capacity, etc. The alternate dimension appears to be a hospital of sorts. This dimension is accessible via certain mirrors in the game world.
- Story is mildly interesting so far.

Will give a proper review when I finish the demo. The demo has three chapters.


----------



## seamon (Nov 3, 2014)

This game is too damn scary.
Left after reaching jungle for the sake of good dreams.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2014)

I haven't completed chapter 2 yet. Will complete it today.

It's not that scary, but its hard. BTW, what difficulty you playing at?


----------



## seamon (Nov 3, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I haven't completed chapter 2 yet. Will complete it today.
> 
> It's not that scary, but its hard. BTW, what difficulty you playing at?



Easiest.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2014)

Lol. No fun. I am playing on Survival.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 3, 2014)

Real fun starts from chapter 4 . Lot of exploring and smart enemies . This game has everything a survival horror game should provide , scarce bullets , use of environment , stealth , exploration , quick thinking , upgradation and decent story . The best Survival horror game i have played after RE4 . The only problem is the lack of graphic option and unoptimized port .


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2014)

I disliked the black bars on the top and bottom. I liked the idea at first, giving it a cinematic feel, but it gets annoying after sometime.

No money to buy it now, will have to wait until later.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 3, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I disliked the black bars on the top and bottom. I liked the idea at first, giving it a cinematic feel, but it gets annoying after sometime.
> 
> No money to buy it now, will have to wait until later.



Bethesda have remove those blackbar in the latest patch . Its all good now .


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2015)

Started playing this game.
I will update to latest patch as I also don't like black bars.
the player's execution is too gory (just like RE or Silent Hill)
in Chapter 1 when the executioner goes inside and the player have to take the keys from the table.
but after taking the keys I was viewing the gory surroundings and all of a sudden the Executioner came & chopped off the player's head :eeksign:


----------



## Desmond (Mar 9, 2015)

If I remember correctly, you can distract him too by throwing bottles.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If I remember correctly, you can distract him too by throwing bottles.



Yes...bottles
Did u complete the game ?
I am playing at survival mode


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2015)

Haven't even downloaded yet. Only played the demo.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

Will check it out after my exams.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Haven't even downloaded yet. Only played the demo.



 I guess u were more excited in OP and haven't yet started


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2015)

Its like ~30 GB or so. Need bandwidth to download.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 10, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Haven't even downloaded yet. Only played the demo.



its one of the best atmospheric game and also very underrated .


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

iittopper said:


> its one of the best atmospheric game and also very underrated .



Video walk through looked more like action shooter to me. Great atmosphere though but repetitive.


----------



## Flash (Mar 10, 2015)

The Evil Within continues with the launch of 'The Assignment' DLC | Windows Central


----------



## iittopper (Mar 11, 2015)

Faun said:


> Video walk through looked more like action shooter to me. Great atmosphere though but repetitive.



a big "NO" . bullets are hard to find . So sometime you have to do stealth if you want to survive . And this was with normal difficulty . There are 2 chapters i think which have too much shooting ( ch-6 mostly) , maybe you have watched that one . The boss battles are great . Didn't find the game repetitive , with constant upgrades , new weapon , new bolts and puzzles , and level design .

Its probably the most atmospheric game i have played after Metro 2033 .


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2015)

iittopper said:


> a big "NO" . bullets are hard to find . So sometime you have to do stealth if you want to survive . And this was with normal difficulty . There are 2 chapters i think which have too much shooting ( ch-6 mostly) , maybe you have watched that one . The boss battles are great . Didn't find the game repetitive , with constant upgrades , new weapon , new bolts and puzzles , and level design .
> 
> Its probably the most atmospheric game i have played after Metro 2033 .



I watched the whole walkthrough except the end.

Area gets blocked off until you clear out the waves of enemies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2015)

I m on Chapter 3
- collecting bullets reminds me of Resident Evil 4
- yes bullets are scarce items
- upgrade system is excellent (collect green brain bottles)
- atmosphere is same as resident evil 4 and Chapter 2 exactly matches the Chapter 1: Village of Resident Evil 4
- graphics is excellent and has Noisy and I feel that Bethesda has done what Konami was famous for in Survival Horror (Silent Hill)


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2015)

I have only played the demo, but I can't help noticing some obvious rip offs.

- The lighthouse reminds me of Alan Wake.
- The game's icon is very similar to Bioshock's.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2015)

Currently in Chapter 5
It gets bit scary sometimes 

I liked the upgrade system..its simple and straightforward


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2015)

Now in Final Chapter 15
Gonna complete it tonight 

- - - Updated - - -

Finally Completed this game.
Took me 20hrs to complete bcoz I played slow (searching for all keys,notes)
*My Rating: 7.5/10*
A good horror game but not as spooky as Silent Hill 
sound effects are nice and also the graphics 
Ending is a surprise
and Boss Battles are good


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Now in Final Chapter 15
> Gonna complete it tonight
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



That mansion mission where ruvik chases you for a while gave me chills. phew, that was a tough one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2015)

Holla..Long time no see 

Three DLC are released already
anybody played them

The Assignment, The Consequence  and The Executioner


----------



## Desmond (Nov 10, 2015)

I haven't even downloaded the base game yet. Its too large.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2015)

Read in reviews that The Assignment is much scary than the base version


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2015)

Is it some update to the base game? Or some new content altogether? Or is it an expansion?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is it some update to the base game? Or some new content altogether? Or is it an expansion?



I think Assigment is altogether new content with a lady protagonist


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2015)

I want to download it, but 40+ GB is too large. Already had a hard time downloading Wolfenstein: The New Order.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I want to download it, but 40+ GB is too large. Already had a hard time downloading *Wolfenstein: The New Order.*



Did u play it ? how is it


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2015)

Its awesome. One of the best experiences I've had.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is it some update to the base game? Or some new content altogether? Or is it an expansion?


Just found out that Evil Within is required for the DLC 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its awesome. One of the best experiences I've had.


will try it out then


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2015)

Check out some of my screenshots. Steam Community :: Desmond-senpai :: Screenshots


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2016)

Finally completed the DLC's

1. The Assignment
2. The Consequence
2. The Executioner

All are awesome and worth playing


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2016)

How did you complete that section with that pool of blood? Where all those zombies appear and you have to kill them all.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> How did you complete that section with that pool of blood? Where all those zombies appear and you have to kill them all.


You mean in the consequence DLC ?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't have any DLC. I mean in the vanilla game.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I don't have any DLC. I mean in the vanilla game.


Oh..I played the Main game year ago and forgot about it.
So, you are stuck in that chapter ?

give me the chapter name and I may help


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2016)

I haven't played for a while too. Therefore, don't remember the chapter name. What I do remember is that its that chapter after when you have to cut the chain with the chainsaw. You go into a house with that doctor, then you are teleported into a shaft that drops into a room where you are knee deep in blood with some corpses and stuff. When you try to leave, that hooded guy appears, he blocks your exit and 5-6 zombies appear. You have to fight all of them, but I die every time.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2017)

Sequel remored - The Evil Within 2, sequel to one of the best horror games, in development - rumor


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2017)

That job could be for Prey as well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2017)

Lets wait for confirmation...if it is gonna happen them I m excited


----------

